# Hard Lump That Comes & Goes Just Above the Nose! Help!!



## ajadedepiphany (Feb 24, 2012)

First let me introduce myself since I'm a newcomer to the forum. I have a newly turned 1 year old Vizsla named Clarabella, Cbell for short. We noticed a couple weeks back, a small lump that would come and go, just above the soft area of her nose. Depending on the day, it would vary in size, sometimes dime size in diameter or barely raised and other times half dollar diameter and very raised. Cbell definitely does not like us touching the lump when it's present but she doesn't whine or yelp when we do so. I also noticed that on the very tip of her actual nose, she has what I refer to as a "needle prick" hole. We noticed this several months ago and didn't think much of it because when I looked at our V calendar, we saw several of the dog models had what appeared to be the same "needle prick" hole at the tip of their nose. Now the reason I'm mentioning this hole is because the other day, the hard lump returned and was the largest ever AND there was a discharge coming from the "needle prick" hole. Because of the time of day, I couldn't take her to the vet so I just loved on her through the night, which was oddly restless (she was acting congested as if she was trying to blow her nose). The next morning I took her to the vet where they did xrays and a biopsy, all revealed nothing, so their suggestion was to give her Benadryl, which I should add has not aided whatsoever.

So I guess my questions are; Is the "needle prick" hole at the tip of her nose normal? and Have any of your Vs experienced hard lumps just above their noses and if so, what are they? 

I did some research online and the only information I could find is that it could be sebaceous adenitis, but because I'm not a dr or vet, I really don't know. Any feedback, opinions, knowledge, etc is very much appreciated!!

Cheers!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine don't have the pin prick that you described. If what your vet prescribed didn't work I would take her back. Some problems require more than one visit to rule out things. If the vet can't find out whats causing the problem I would want a second vet to look at her.


----------



## Jlpaez3 (Feb 5, 2017)

I know this is an old post, but I am wondering if the original person that posted has any updates. My V has a small hole above the nose that has been there since birth and at 2 years old, it got infected.


----------

